# Roofing



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Looking to put a new shingle roof on my house soon as weather warms up. Anyone have any recommendations for a good dependable roofer in the Ogden area. Pitch is 4-12, one level.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Subscribing to this as i'm going to be in the same boat shortly.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

CAExpat said:


> Subscribing to this as i'm going to be in the same boat shortly.


Same here.

What is the average price of a new roof for a 2 level home?

I know I have to strip my shingles because I already have two layers and am hoping to strip the shingles myself if possible.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

By today's standards I have a small home roughly 1400 square feet with an attached double garage.

I had mine done last year it was pretty close to $7000. I don't remember the guys name as my wife made the arrangements but he did a great job.

I'll see what info I can get from the wife.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I had Cascade Roofing do mine this fall. They stripped the old, replaced the tar paper with new synthetic stuff, installed shingles and vents. Got everything back up to code for around $6000. They had it all done in less than two days.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I had Troy Raven roofing do mine this past summer, 1800sqft house. They tore off the existing 2 layers, replaced 22 sheets of rotten ply, replaced rotted facia boards. All within 2 days for 6k. 5 other neighbors had theirs done by him too.


-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Tagged for future reference. (we need it done to our house this summer too.)


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Loke said:


> I had Cascade Roofing do mine this fall. They stripped the old, replaced the tar paper with new synthetic stuff, installed shingles and vents. Got everything back up to code for around $6000. They had it all done in less than two days.


Thank you I will give them a call ask them to come look and give me a bid.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I had Troy Raven roofing do mine this past summer, 1800sqft house. They tore off the existing 2 layers, replaced 22 sheets of rotten ply, replaced rotted facia boards. All within 2 days for 6k. 5 other neighbors had theirs done by him too.
> 
> -DallanC


 Thank you I will give them a call ask them to come look and give me a bid.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Just signed a contract with Intermountain West Contractors, should be getting started in March some time. I'll update when it's done but so far I've been very happy with them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just built a house, about choked on bids I got. I found a crew of 2 guys who work for a roofing company who do work on the side for $30/square. My roof was about 46 squares, so almost $1,400. That is a 5/12 pitch roof. I supplied all materials that Intermountain roofing delivered on roof for free. Not insured, not licensed, but they do most of the roofs in my area and came highly recommended by 2 builders. Saved me about $3,000. Materials were about $4,600 for 30 year architectural. House is 2,600 sf plus garage of 1,200 sf.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Just built a house, about choked on bids I got. I found a crew of 2 guys who work for a roofing company who do work on the side for $30/square. My roof was about 46 squares, so almost $1,400. That is a 5/12 pitch roof. I supplied all materials that Intermountain roofing delivered on roof for free. Not insured, not licensed, but they do most of the roofs in my area and came highly recommended by 2 builders. Saved me about $3,000. Materials were about $4,600 for 30 year architectural. House is 2,600 sf plus garage of 1,200 sf.


Do you have a number and where are they located.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am in Carbon county where he does a lot of work. Pretty sure they came out of Utah County. Do your own due dilligence, did a great job on my house...Lupe 801-602-3748


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Rands Roofing out of North Ogden (801-782-1829) did ours and my in-laws after that nasty hail storm and did a great job.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Just built a house, about choked on bids I got. I found a crew of 2 guys who work for a roofing company who do work on the side for $30/square. My roof was about 46 squares, so almost $1,400. That is a 5/12 pitch roof. I supplied all materials that Intermountain roofing delivered on roof for free. Not insured, not licensed, but they do most of the roofs in my area and came highly recommended by 2 builders. Saved me about $3,000. Materials were about $4,600 for 30 year architectural. House is 2,600 sf plus garage of 1,200 sf.


As someone who has gone through the trouble and expense to become a licensed contractor in the state of Utah I find the above post offensive. I report and pay taxes on my revenue. I pay the employers share of social security on my guys, my workers comp, state and federal unemployment tax, and liability insurance to protect myself and my customers.

I pay the annual or biannual fees to the Dept. of Commerce and the Dept. of Professional licensing. I have taken the state tests that demonstrates my competency in Utah contract law, OSHA safety rules, current building codes, and take the required classes to recertify every other year to keep abreast of any changes made to the above. I am registered with and pay fees to the U.S. Dept. of Transportation so I can safely and legally transport my equipment on state and federal roadways.

I also screen my employees for criminal history, drug use, and citizenship, again, to protect my customers.

So when I read of someone gloating about the use, and promoting a non licensed contractor, I am offended. I hate cheaters of any kind, be it in sports, taxes, and even game laws. So to promote and reward the cheaters of the world to me is unconscionable. It's a character issue.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken huge works at a bank


----------



## rehaaan (Jul 28, 2021)

riptheirlips said:


> Looking to put a new shingle roof by restonroof on my house soon as weather warms up. Anyone have any recommendations for a good dependable roofer in the Ogden area. Pitch is 4-12, one level.


Do anyone got the best one??


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Bringing this one back!! I think I'll need a new roof next year.


----------

